# Overstocked?



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi i have a 55 gallon fresh tank that has been set up for about 2 months. It has 2 large angel fish(came with the tank) 2 clown loaches, s small oscars, 2 bosamani rainbows, 1 other kinda rainbow, a medium size pleco and a small pleco. 2 large lilly's and a big bunch of aponogetons

Am i overstocked?
My tank is cloudy i have no ammonia nitratesare about 55 Nitrites are off the chart(over 10.0)Hardness @75 alkalinity @ 170 and ph @7.2

About 2 weeks ago i brought a watersample to my lfs and he said i had new tank syndrome. Combining advice from him with advice from you guys i did some water changes and added a penguin bio wheel filter to go along with my whisper which i plan on removing if i ever am able to.
Where should i go from here? I love all of my fish so if i have to get rid of some which ones would be the most effective so that i can keep as many as possible?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, you are overstocked. i would get rid of the oscars, this should be easy since they are small you say. i think the angels, clown loaches, and rainbows would be fine also with one pleco, as plecos are "poop factories" can you tell us what the plecos look like, cause some get to be HUGE and some stay fairly small. I would do a small waterchange about twice a week.. Someone else here will be able to give you more info about the whole cycling process as they know more about it then i do!


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Oscars produce a large amount of waste! They will quickly outgrow your 55. If the plecos are common plecos, they too could outgrow the tank, only they grow much slower. If you aren't planning on getting a larger tank in the near future, I'd see about trading the oscars and at least one of the plecos for some more plants. 

It would also be in your best interest to get your own water testing kit. Water should be tested immediately after the sample is taken.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

keep doing water changes! Get rid of the oscars, they will eventually kill most of your other fish anyway.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd get rid of whichever pleco you like the least, one should be fine for a 55 gal.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I wouls also get rid of the clown loaches too, they are schooling fish and grow a foot long. Keep 1-2 pleco that doesn't grow larger than 6-7 inches.


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah Definately good point osteoporoosi


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes but it does take them years to get that big


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

Is it a typo or does that say 5 oscars in a 55 gal tank, and all the others!! overstocked isnt the word.
Maybe you wanna get a dozen red tailed catfish in there as well to fill in the gaps remaining in the tank. you maybe able to displace all the water.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

PigMonkeyFish @ Tue May 10 said:


> Is it a typo or does that say 5 oscars in a 55 gal tank, and all the others!! overstocked isnt the word.
> Maybe you wanna get a dozen red tailed catfish in there as well to fill in the gaps remaining in the tank. you maybe able to displace all the water.



and maybe you just want to be reeeeaaaalllllyyyyy rude!!! if you try harder, i think you could be even meaner!!!!!!!!! maybe you should give it a try!!!!!!!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

You definately are overstocked. Some fish stores will buy healthy fish back from you, otherwise it's looking at 3 or 4 more tanks to keep them all. Or if you have some friends that have/want fish tanks, you may be able to give them away.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Lydia @ Tue May 10 said:


> PigMonkeyFish @ Tue May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a typo or does that say 5 oscars in a 55 gal tank, and all the others!! overstocked isnt the word.
> ...


thank you lydia


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lydia @ Tue May 10, 2005 4:17 pm wrote:
PigMonkeyFish @ Tue May 10, 2005 3:15 pm wrote:
Is it a typo or does that say 5 oscars in a 55 gal tank, and all the others!! overstocked isnt the word. 
Maybe you wanna get a dozen red tailed catfish in there as well to fill in the gaps remaining in the tank. you maybe able to displace all the water. 



and maybe you just want to be reeeeaaaalllllyyyyy rude!!! if you try harder, i think you could be even meaner!!!!!!!!! maybe you should give it a try!!!!!!! 


thank you lydia 

---->>> Sorry but in my opinion subjecting your fish to such conditions is signifigantly "meaner" than the comments i wrote.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

osteoporoosi @ Mon May 09 said:


> I wouls also get rid of the clown loaches too, they are schooling fish and grow a foot long. Keep 1-2 pleco that doesn't grow larger than 6-7 inches.


FYI, It takes years for clown loaches to reach that size...like 6~10. Do your research.... Other than that they are correct, ditch the O *or* keep it and get rid of the others. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

PigMonkeyFish @ Wed May 11 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> > Is it a typo or does that say 5 oscars in a 55 gal tank, and all the others!! overstocked isnt the word.
> ...


hes trying to get rid of some of his fish to fix his problem, so in my opinion you were significantly "meaner"


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok guys calm down. people learn from mistakes. people come here to ask us for our help, to Learn and fix their mistakes


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

buddah;
Usually large schooling fish as clown loaches are kept in too small tanks, and when they don't seem to grow they tend to be left in small aquariums. It would be more convinient to get a tank big enough right away, or give them to someone who has a big tank and some mates to offer them.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

PigMonkeyFish:

It was supposed to be 2 oscars SO SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE!! You should consult your doctor i think you may have had a heart attack. I have said many of times on here that i am a beginner and that is why i am here to get some advice from the NORMAL people on here who are trying to help. Would you have preferred me to not post and think everything was fine and continue to buy more fish? I have already given away some of my fish and i think i am at a healthy level now thanks to all of the other people who posted normal replies. Didn't your mother ever tell you if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all? Your being immature now GO SIT IN TIME OUT!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol blakoe....you told him....jk


----------



## PigMonkeyFish (Apr 19, 2005)

blakeoe @ Wed May 11 said:


> PigMonkeyFish:
> 
> It was supposed to be 2 oscars SO SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE!! You should consult your doctor i think you may have had a heart attack. I have said many of times on here that i am a beginner and that is why i am here to get some advice from the NORMAL people on here who are trying to help. Would you have preferred me to not post and think everything was fine and continue to buy more fish? I have already given away some of my fish and i think i am at a healthy level now thanks to all of the other people who posted normal replies. Didn't your mother ever tell you if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all? Your being immature now GO SIT IN TIME OUT!!! :mrgreen:


Ok i guess i was a bit too quick with my comment, Sorry 
I don't do time out though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

which fish did you get rid of? and what are your levels at?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh wow :roll:


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

I got rid of the biggest oscar and both plecos. My Amonia is 0 nitrates are @ 40 Nitrites @1.5 Ph @7.2


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

The nitrites and nitrates are too high. Nitrite should be 0 and nitrites 0-25.
How often you change your water? 50% twice a week wouldn't be too much I'm shure..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

True Nitrites should be at 0... but nitrates can be as high as 40 without any adverse affects on your hardier fish. I would do a small water change to get those nitrites down.


----------

